# New pix of Taz, John, Dobe and others.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just snapped a few new pictures tonight that are a little better quality because I took them with my actual camera instead of my phone the way I did those others.

John:









Dobe (and Koda and Pokey too, plus some more of John):









(fascinated by someone setting off fireworks out of season)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Taz (with some others too):


















I love how his feathers are so sun bleached LOL. Makes him look like he has highlights. I think he will be a fading black.









And of course, the adorable fluffy things which are his ears , he also managed to scrape up his head on something.




































Dobe with a little appetizer of reality check LOL


















Really meeting Daddy



























And since she happened to crash her fence last night and ended up pacing the fence until I tied her up, here is a picture of Taz's mom.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And some more of dinner time at my house .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...John has some strong genes! He looks nothing like momma! Though she is a very pretty girl! 

I wanna hug john. Real bad. I wanna grab his big fat head and kiss him right on the nose! LOL


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Can I come live with you and John? All the other pretty horses can stay too. ; )


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Just snapped a few new pictures tonight that are a little better quality because I took them with my actual camera instead of my phone the way I did those others.
> 
> John:


There's my favorite handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Love them all! Beautiful! But really smiled when I saw the little donk (?) picking up leftovers at the round bale.....


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

I would take your whole herd right now.  I HEART DOBE.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Please..please send Taz my way!!! Gotta big crush on him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I love Dobe! 

Vinnie always gets that stupid scratch above his eye like Taz has! (The little one above his eye, not the forehead one, lol.) Silly horses and their mysterious injuries!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm pretty proud of the herd we've managed to accumulate. John is totally worthy of adoration, he has the most loveable personality. He really is like a huge dog that follows you around everywhere and just wants to be loved on.

Franknbeans, Olen is quite the ornery little monster but he has learned that he can't get right up around the bale with the rest of them because he tends to get run over LOL. Poor little guy.

Tessa, I was so happy when I was able to get those pix of Dobe looking so majestic, he is my big love. He followed me everywhere tonight like he didn't want me to go home.

PD, Taz is beginning to really learn his place now. He was much more respectful today and I can even pick up his feet now with very little fight. He still tries to rub his head on my butt when I have his fronts picked up though. Maybe enough days like today and he'll quit that too.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Your herd is so good looking. Taz's feathers remind me of that Pokemon.. Ponyta?
LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love his feathers. I wish they would stay that color forever LOL, it looks like I took him to the salon:wink:.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Had to come back for one last look at Taz before I head off to bed. I just love the picture of him and his dad. His hernia doesn't look too bad. Looks about the same size as Calamity's was. Have you made an appt for his surgery or are you going to try to wait til he drops and do it all at once?

Ps..we need some more photos of you riding John. He's so big and handsome!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Carleen said:


> Your herd is so good looking. Taz's feathers remind me of that Pokemon.. Ponyta?
> LOL


It does! I have the game card sitting in front of my monitor. :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Dobe is so nice looking! He looks so sturdy, but at the same time workman-like, just like how I like my horses. I guess I'm just a sucker for grays. Heehee

All your "ponies" are highly attractive in general as a rule anyway.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PD, I think I am just going to try to wait until he drops and take care of it all at once. It isn't as big as I first thought it was and I actually think it has gotten smaller in the last couple of months. If all else fails, I may try the wallet and duct tape thing LOL.

I can't ride him until I get a saddle big enough. I am a big weenie when it comes to riding a greenie bareback, especially one so stinking tall. That's okay though, we are gonna get some new harness for them and by the time I get a saddle for him, he should have turning and stopping down pat. He's still growing anyway so I will have to wait at least a couple more years before I can get a final saddle for him.

OMG, you guys are right. He does look like the Pokemon LOL. That is just too funny:lol:.

Wallaby, thanks a lot. I'll make sure to let him know tomorrow. He is like my perfect horse. Just the right height, nice and wide without being gross looking, can be flashy and a workhorse all at once.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG! He is still growing!! HOly CRAP! How big is he?! 

Rosie is on the short side for a draft but a *full* draft bar fit her well. 10" Gullet. Anything bigger than that and you might as well have it custom made! LOL


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I am having such a hard time finding western saddle with a 10" gullet!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have resigned myself that I will also have to have one custom made for him, that's why I want to wait until he's almost through growing. He's a long 4 year old I think? and rough guestimation is that he stands right around 18 hands (our stick only goes to 17 and it's hard to judge the rest of him from that angle LOL). He's going to be an absolute monster when he's through. I wonder if they even _can_ make a saddle that big:?. I am considering getting one of those cheapy synthetics just so I can put some more miles on him. At least they are cheap enough that it won't really hurt much to watch him outgrow it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

They do make really nice customs. They are just so spendy. And I wouldn't put that money down until he is at least 7. Solon finally stopped growing right as we was turning 8.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. I had figured it would be several years and that's okay. I have a lot of other things I can spend my money on for the time being LOL.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Just ride him bareback. That's how I broke Solon. Bareback and with the halter. Back then, I couldn't even find a bridle to fit his big moose head let alone any kind of saddle. So I just got on one day and the rest was history. I account that to a good solid two years of groundwork and bonding. He was a dream.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres one that isnt terrible to look at (like most of them!) and still has a 10" gullet. Draft horse 16" full tooled saddle 10" gullet Brand new - eBay (item 300388155215 end time Oct-14-10 22:15:22 PDT)

Thats a decent deal. They aren't cheap! I 'lucked out' and found one for rosie on craigslist for $50. Its ugly as sin and the leather is falling apart but it does the job.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Wow, that's not a bad saddle. I like the coloring. Thanks for the link!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, if it was only a 15". 16 is too darn big for me. I may have to go search ebay now that you have my interest piqued.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, everything I found with a 10" gullet was a 16 or 17 in seat.

I did find this and it looks like a decent quality for the price.
Draft horse 17" medium oil saddle 10" gullet Brand new - eBay (item 370322189824 end time Oct-14-10 22:25:06 PDT)

I have visited with a member here (SouthernTrailsGA) that makes saddles and from the sound, I can get a custom saddle for an affordable price to fit him. Until then, I'll just have to let him be driven cause I am way too big a weenie to give it a go bareback.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh there is no way I am getting on Rosie bareback. Nuh-uh! Not with a helmet, a chest protecter and full skateboarding gear! Shes too round! You'd never get enough purchase on her to keep you from rolling right off her!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i love dobe, he is such a handsome man. I love taz's "highlights" who does he go to get his haird died =) That is an awsome picture of john, hes so dark hes blue lol. Super nice heard smrobs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, RG. I am a very lucky person.

I also happened to catch this video last night too. Dobe decided that he loves having a particular spot on his belly scratched and he makes the funniest faces when I scratch it for him. Sorry the video is so jumpy but I was scratching with one hand and trying to film with my phone with the other.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL Pretty boy does the same thing! We catch him humping the ground in the pasture all the time scratching. He has a big old callous on his belly and if you scratch it, he acts just like Dobe! Will chase you and all!

I love him looking at you like "DO IT! Just DO IT!!!"


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

God I *bleeping* love Dobe! He's just like, equine perfection at it's finest. It's crazy how amazing his conformation is all around - very few faults, and just built to last forever. I'd kill to get my hands on a horse like him! (or just HIM. do you guys own guns? :lol::lol

Awesome pics! Yeah I don't know how much I'd trust that monster bareback! They don't usually have much buck, but just a CROWHOP is like riding a full on QH buck! We had a girl trying to show off at the last gymkhana by riding her Perch bareback in barrel racing - just the sheer power of his trot sent her flying on the second barrel and as much as I disliked her, even I winced at how bad she had the wind knocked out of her falling from SO high up! She told me Arabs were stupid and ugly though, so Zierra was snickering. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you MM. I would only change 2 things about him if I could. I would straighten out his pigeon toes and change his color to anything but gray. Yep, sorry, we do have guns; though I would gladly let you ride him til your heart's content if you come for a visit .

Yeah, I have ridden John bareback but it was after a long ride and he was already tired so very little misbehavior. The worst thing about him is that his trot is so animated that it is nearly impossible to sit and I haven't been able to ride him enough to get comfortable doing it.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Taz (with some others too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like her legs are on fire :lol:

She's super cute though
Love Dobe. I'll take 2


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

John is just amazing! Taz is sooo handsome!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Amir said:


> It looks like her legs are on fire :lol:
> 
> She's super cute though
> Love Dobe. I'll take 2


 
Reminds me of the horse in Ghost Rider. I'd take Taz and Sam Elliot. <drool>

Ps..their coming out with a new Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengence.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I could take all of your horses right now!!! 

And Taz is so friggin cute!!!


----------

